# And the DNA results are in...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I received the DNA results in the mail today and just thought I would share them  For a review.. this is who was tested, LOL.


















First here are the definitions of the different levels if you aren't familiar with them. 

Level 1: over 75% of DNA found
Level 2: 37-74% of DNA found
Level 3: 20-36% of DNA found
Level 4: 10-19% of DNA found
Level 5: less than 10% of DNA found

Okay.. ready for the results? According to the DNA test Harleigh is... dun dun dun....

Level 2 (37-74%) *Labrador Retriever*
Level 3 (20-36%) *Mastiff*
Level 4 (10-19%) *Schnauzer* 
Level 5 (less than 10%) *English Setter*

:tongue: Here is Harleigh with her certificate now!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What company did you use?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> What company did you use?


I used BioPet :wink: It was part of Jeffers Pet "Days of Christmas" and it was on sale for $28. :biggrin: Which is why I got it... :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Uh huh, I can see that schnauzer in her. :biggrin:
Didn't the shelter in the very beginning say she was a lab/bull mastiff cross?
Looks like someone there knows what they are talking about.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow that's incredible! Thanks for sharing the results, so neat. Love the certificate, it's an added bonus right there!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Uh huh, I can see that schnauzer in her. :biggrin:
> Didn't the shelter in the very beginning say she was a lab/bull mastiff cross?
> Looks like someone there knows what they are talking about.


I think they said Dane/Bullmastiff.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice, I can totally see the mastiff lab mix. Either way she is adorable :wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, now that I think about it, her face looks a lot like a mastiff's!










Schnauzer, though? haha. That's kinda weird!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I think they said Dane/Bullmastiff.


Oh, hell, you are right. Well, I take that back, they obviously don't know what they are talking about if a moron like me can pick up the lab bit and they didn't!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, So I think in the original post I couldn't see the mastiff. In this picture the only thing that looks mastiff like is the really wide tongue! :wink:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Man what I learn around here. I had no idea you could do this! 

Where do I go to get this done? I want to know what my hoodlums are. The vet said "lab mix" and said there was "no way" to know what else....except, maybe there is. COOL! 

The boy clearly is a lot of lab and something else but the girl...she's small, definitely has some sort of princess dog in her, doesn't act much like a lab at all and I really would like to know what's going on in that little brain of hers. 

Tell me where to go...I want to do this.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is just cool!:wink: The little cutie has her certificate and might I say she looks mighty proud there! :biggrin:She is so sweet looking just wanna hug her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ha, awesome!!
She's so cute posing.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

BioPet Vet Lab | DNA Breed Identification

That's their website. They have a search tool you can use to find the kits


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wonder if it will go on sale again...I want to pick one up for a fun gift for my friend's kid (she has a little yorkie mix).


----------

